# Kayak fishing



## stratus0823 (Mar 18, 2005)

Anyone know where I can go do some kayak fishing? Doesn't really matter where or what I'm fishing for just wanna give it a shot. Preferbly salt water. Thanks! -Karlton


----------



## stratus0823 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Whoops!*

I realized I may have put this in the wrong forum, but still, any information is appreciated. Thanks! -Karlton


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

Are you wanting to go on a guided trip? If so I can help you out. Email me @ [email protected]


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Karlton, What part of Virginia are you from or where do you plan to yakfish the most?


----------



## stratus0823 (Mar 18, 2005)

*...........*

I've never been yak fishing before. Wanted to give it a shot. Heck, I've never even been kayaking..lol As they say, there's a first time for everything. I from Va Beach, so I'd like to go out somewhere around the area. Thanks! -Karlton


----------



## Caught Myself (Sep 14, 2004)

ruthless said:


> Are you wanting to go on a guided trip? If so I can help you out. Email me @ [email protected]


Cory is the kayak fishing guru dude and he knows the area.


----------



## stratus0823 (Mar 18, 2005)

*Tour*

Now, I've never even been on a kayak...SO, would I be able to go straight to the kayak fishing tour? If so, I'd definitely give it a shot when I get the chance. Don't know exactly when for sure. Maybe next month? -Karlton


----------



## YakandSurf (Dec 17, 2002)

Karlton, Cory is a great guy and has a nice fleet of kayaks. e-mail him I am sure he can work something out.
As far as where to yakfish there are a lot of options in the hampton roads area. The two popular spots are CBBT. Launch from chicks beach. HRBT, Launch from willowby area.
There are also spots like Crab creek by Lesner bridge. The narrows in seashore state park. Kiptopeke state park. Cape Charles. Oster/Cheriton. Sandbridge. OBX. Va Beach (during the winter with good weather any beach along the ocean front.).
Read thru the kayak fourm there is some good info there and yakers will post looking for partners to go yakfishing.
I don't remember the date (its in the yak section, Thead started by Highcap56) there is a Demo day in may (Wild river outfitters) where you can try several different kayaks. Also when it warms up I believe long bay point B&T will have the Malibu's to Demo.
Also there is a newly formed yakfishing club (Tidewater Kayaking anglers association. TKAA). keep checking the kayak fourm for meeting date and where. next meeting is april 20 @ 6:30pm meeting at Oceans east 2.

Robert


----------



## sand flea (Oct 24, 1999)

Cory, I'll be looking to hook up with you this fall when the specks and pups are up in Lynnhaven Inlet. Always wanted to poke around the spartina grass way up on the flats.


----------



## ruthless (Sep 5, 2003)

You got it flea, Thanks for giving our sport a try on your great website. I have a feeling that there is going to be a lot of kayak anglers out there this summer.

Robert, thanks, Ill be getting my new T160tw very soon. Can,t wait to see you on that mango x-factor.


----------



## stratus0823 (Mar 18, 2005)

Thanks for all the info Yak. It's much appreciated. When I get up to speed on this I'll let ya know how it goes. Thanks! -Karlton


----------



## 4wheelers (Apr 13, 2005)

If you can't find a local fishing hole, see my entry in classified for Yak Fishing or small vessel location. I am a beginner at this but caught many fish last year in my own back yard.


----------

